# A/V Output NOT Working!!



## cosmics (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey,

The video output on my television is not working. 

Here's the setup. I only use the television for my playstation. I don't like the sound quality on the TV itself, so I hook up my stereo through the video output using av cables. Only for some reason, it's decided not to work anymore. 

I've gone through all the silly things (i.e. making sure TV isn't muted, etc...). I've checked the cables on another TV and they work. Everything works, except for the video output on this stupid television. 

Does anyone have any suggestions?

The TV is old. Its a Toshiba CT-883 (CRT). But I've only had it for about 4 years. Don't know what's its problem is.

Thanks.


----------

